# Incubator



## turtles1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is anyone selling an incubator out there???


----------



## Jentortmom (Oct 3, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend?? You can find new hovabators from 40 - 60 dollars new.


----------



## turtles1957 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just wanted to see if someone was ridding of one before I spent around $40-100.
Trying to be GREEN...:-D


----------

